# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базы лидов

## lids

Продам базы данных лидов Форекс: холодные, горячие, терявшие
Бинары
Вкладчики БТС
ГЕО : СНГ
Телеграмм: @Raketalids

----------


## vpsdedic

Абузоустойчивые виртуальные сервера vps/vds на windows/linux дедики по странам!

https://vpsdedic.ru Хостинг серверов с круглосуточной поддержкой. Аренда сервера по странам аренда vps дедик дешево сервер в аренду. 

https://vpsdedic.ru Абузоустойчивые виртуальные сервера в аренду в нидерландах
Сверхбыстрые сервера vps vds на SSD Nwme Круглосуточная Поддержка 


Абузоустойчивые виртуальные сервера на windows linux ubuntu в аренду 
Сверхбыстрые сервера в нидерландах vps vds на SSD Nwme Круглосуточная Поддержка 
https://vpsdedic.ru  Хостинг виртуальных серверов



Нужен впс сервер или дедик?

На ваши сервера никто не зайдет кроме вас!
Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно! Uptime 99.9%

VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 190 рублей! В месяц!

VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!

VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 389 рублей! В месяц! 

VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 549 рублей! В месяц! 

VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 999 рублей! В месяц! 

VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1390 рублей! В месяц!

OS системы,бесплатны! (Linux ubuntu debian centos windows) И другие
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию

Связаться с нами.
Мой телеграм vpskot

----------


## spanish data

В постоянном наличии есть базы по форексу и чарджбеку.
Надежные и прибыльные лиды по теме инвестиции и торговля.
Люди, которые интересовались обучением форекс и крипто.
Лиды и контакты, слитые с других компаний в статусе реколл.
Всегда лучшее качество! Замены нелеквида! 24на7
Специализируемся на трафике баз Испанских лидов!
Будем рады найти долгосрочное сотрудничество по Испании и Латинской Америке!

Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) от 2019 до 2021:
Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан – от 0.6$
Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – от 0.8$
Русская Европа (Италия, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – от 1$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 1$
* Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу, Колумбия, Аргентина

Форекс без опыта 2020:
Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан – 0.5$
Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – 0.5$
Русская Европа (Италия, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – 0.75$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 1$
* Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу, Колумбия, Аргентина

Банки Россия:
Сбербанк, Альфабанк, ВТБ – 0.20$
Восточный, Открытие, Газпром, Хоумкредит, Русский стандарт – 0.3$

Банки Беларусь:
ИдеяБанк, Банк Решение, Белинвестбанк - 0.3$

Банки Казахстан:
Алтын, Нурбанк, Каспи - 0.4$

Постоянно на связи!
Контакт в телеграмм: spanishdata

----------


## Way of Crypto

База форекс/база инвестиции/лиды под торговлю/клиенты под возврат средств.
Качественные и своевременные поставки.
Пишите в наш телеграмм в любое время - wayofcrypto

База банков:
Россия (Сбербанк, ВТБ, Райфайзенбанк) - 0.3$
Казахстан (Каспи, Алтын, Нурбанк) - 0.4$
Беларусь (МТБ, Белинвест) - 0.3$

База форекс под чарджбек 2018-2019:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.5$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.7$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 0.8$

База форекс под чарджбек 2020:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.8$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 1.5$

База форекс под чарджбек 2021:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 1$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1.5$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 2$

База форекс клиентов под инвестиции 2021:
*выгрузки из срм компаний, лиды с закрытых зимой лендингов
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.7$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.8$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 0.9$

*Пишите в наш телеграмм в любое время - wayofcrypto*

----------


## ForexOdessa

Мы предоставляем широкий выбор баз и клиентов по различным направлениям серого бизнеса: форекс инвестиции, трейдинг обучение, торговые платформы крипто и валюта, инвестиции ICO/ITO.
Наши услуги связаны с предоставлением клиентской базы по следующим ГЕО: Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Польша, Чехия, Словакия, Румыния, Латвия-Литва-Эстония, Швеция, Дания, Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Испания.

ФОРЕКС КЛИЕНТЫ С ОПЫТОМ 2020-2021 ГОД
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Польша - 0.8$
Чехия, Словакия, Румыния, Латвия-Литва-Эстония - 1$
Швеция, Дания, Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Испания - 1.5$

ФОРЕКС КЛИЕНТЫ ВЫГРУЗКИ CRM 2020 ГОД
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Польша - 0.6$
Чехия, Словакия, Румыния, Латвия-Литва-Эстония - 0.8$
Швеция, Дания, Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Испания - 1$

ФОРЕКС КЛИЕНТЫ ВЫГРУЗКИ LANDING PAGES 2020 ГОД ЗИМА (вариант для привлечения в инвестиции)
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Польша - 0.8$
Чехия, Словакия, Румыния, Латвия-Литва-Эстония - 1.2$
Швеция, Дания, Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Испания - 1.5$

БАДы и пищевые добавки клиенты по России:
Суставы и сосуды - 15 рублей
Потенция - 20 рублей
Зрение - 25 рублей
* клиенты за конец 2020 года (есть более ранние)

БАНКОВСКИЕ КЛИЕНТЫ:
ВТБ РФ. Сбербанк РФ, Райфайзенбанк РФ, Альфабанк РФ - 30$ / 100 строк
Правексбанк УКР, Приватбанк УКР, Ощадбанк УКР - 30$ / 100 строк
Белинвест РБ, МТБ РБ, ВТБ РБ - 40$ / 100 строк
*от 1000 строк скидки

Пишите в наш телеграмм - forexodessa

----------


## mainechenko777

✔Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды leadsclub2021

✔Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.

✔Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
✔Обработанные нашим Call-центром 12 USD СНГ, Европа.
✔Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг ) - 7 USD
✔Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени. - 2 USD
- Лэндингвые Лиды - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Торгующие - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Терявшие - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Холодка -✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.

- Банки - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.

- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – ✔ СНГ, Европа - цену уточняйте.

✔ СНГ, Европа - Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.

✔Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
✔Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.

✔Telegram @leadsclub2021

✔Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439

✔Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru

----------


## Sunrise Techno

Приветствуем каждого гостя нашей статьи!
SUNRISE TECHNOLOGIES готов стать Вашим надежным партнером в поставке баз и лидогенерации любого типа сложности.
Мы специализируемся на поставке баз серой тематики, а именно: форекс базы, базы по заработку в сети, базы гемблинга, базы по службе безопасности банка, банковским выгрузкам, базам терявших людей по форексу.


Базы по форексу (таргет: возврат средств - чарджбек - терявшие) 2021
Казахстан, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.8$
Российская Федерация, Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 1$
Испаноговорящая Европа - 2$
Англоговорящая Европа - 2$
Германоговорящая Европа - 1.5$
* есть базы более ранних годов - цена обсуждается


Базы по форексу (таргет: инвестиции - депозиты 250 долларов - новички - трейдинг обучение) 2021
Казахстан, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.6$
Российская Федерация, Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 0.8$
Испаноговорящая Европа - 1$
Англоговорящая Европа - 1$
Германоговорящая Европа - 1$
* есть базы более ранних годов - цена обсуждается


Базы по службе безопасности банка (таргет: база под сб - выгрузки банковские - клиенты банков) 2021
Казахстан, Беларусь - 0.4$
Российская Федерация, Украина - 0.5$
* наименование банков в наличии уточняйте - цена обсуждается

ТЕЛЕГРАММ СЛУЖБА 24на7 - sunrisetechno

----------


## Gustav Henry

*ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ форекс, обучение форекс, обучение крипто:
Россия, Украина, Польша, Беларусь, Прибалтика - 10$
Германия, Испания, Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Денмарк - 14$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ чарджбек:
Россия, Украина, Польша, Беларусь, Прибалтика - 12$
Германия, Испания, Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Денмарк - 16$

БАЗА форекс инвестиции, обучение (2021 год):
Россия, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.6$
Польша, Прибалтика - 0.75$
Германия, Испания. Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Дермарк - 1$

БАЗА чарджбек (2021 год):
Россия, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 1.5$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Германия, Испания. Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Дермарк - 3$

БАНКИ выгрузки, базы:
Альфабанк, Сбербанк, Тинькофф, Райфайзенбанк, МТБ - 0.4$

Физы - 5 рублей

Обращайтесь в телеграмм: gustavhenry*

----------


## SevenStructure

Лучшие базы серой темы форекса и её сопуствующих тематик! Высочайшее качество каждого клиента!
Базы идут исключительно в одни руки! До Вас в обзвоне не были!
Любой нелеквид идет под бесплатную замену! В итоге Вы платите только за потенциального клиента!
Если попадается:
- нет 18 лет
- недозвон 2 дня
- выключен, заблокирован телефон
- неправильные данные (не соответствует имя человека)
- не терял деньги (если клиент с опытом)
Такие клиенты сразу идут под замену. В итоге у Вас нет статьи расходов - "потрачено на шлак". Платите Вы только за потенциальных лидов.

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК, ОН ЖЕ - ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ, ОН ЖЕ - РЕКАВЕРИ
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 1.5$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 2$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ОБУЧЕНИЕ, ЗАЯВКИ С ЛЕНДОВ, ЛЮДИ КОТОРЫЕ СКАЧИВАЛИ КУРСЫ (ПЛАТНЫЕ)
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 0,5$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 0,7$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 1$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ С БЕЛЫХ КОНТОР 2021
Россия, Украина - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Великобритания - 2$

БАНКИ В НАЛИЧИИ РАЗНЫЕ БЫВАЮТ, ПОЭТОМУ УТОЧНЯЙТЕ В ТГ:
Россия - 0.4$
Беларусь - 0.5$

наш телеграмм - sevenstructure

----------


## ALTER SWISS

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE в связи с расширением компании и увеличением мощностей и объемов обрабатываемого материала ищет новых партнеров в закупке базы и горячих лидов тематики форекс\крипто инвестиции, чарджбек (возврат средств) и клиенты с негативным опытом в трейдинге.
С нами Вы можете рассчитывать на своевременные и качественные поставки материала.

В случае возникновения спорных ситуаций по нелеквидным номерам - сразу даем замену на:
- лиду нет 18 лет
- не соответствует имя клиента
- заблокирован номер, заведомо неправильный номер (к примеру: +792100001234)
- без опыта, не терял (если речь идет о клиентах для чарджбек услуг)

Доступные ГЕО: Россия, Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Польша, Русская Европа, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Англия, Германия, Австрия, Испания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка.

*ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
*Россия, Украина - 9$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 11$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 14$

*ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ:
*Россия, Украина - 11$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 14$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 16$

*ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
*Россия, Украина - 0.7$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 1.5$

*ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ
*Россия, Украина - 1$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 1.3$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 2$

За подробной информацией по сотрудничеству обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: alterswiss

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE - Ваш надежный партнер в вопросах лидогенерации!

----------


## ravenclub

В наличии есть много качественных баз по разным тематикам.
Форекс. Инвестиции. Чарджбек. Банки. Физы. БАДы.

Базы форекс с опытом под чарджбек.
2020:
РФ, КЗ, УКР - 0,6 usd
РУССКАЯ ЕВРОПА, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 0.8 usd
Великобритания. Австралия, Швеция, Швейцария, Нидерланды, Канада - 1 usd

2021:
РФ, КЗ, УКР, - 1 usd
РУССКАЯ ЕВРОПА, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1.5 usd
Великобритания. Австралия, Швеция, Швейцария, Нидерланды, Канада - 2 usd

Свежие лиды форекс под привлечение:
Россия, Украина, Казахстан - 0,7 usd
Польша, Прибалтика - 0,8 usd

База вкладчиков КРИПТО 2021:
РФ, КЗ, УКР - 0,8 usd
РУССКАЯ ЕВРОПА, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1 usd
Великобритания. Австралия, Швеция, Швейцария, Нидерланды, Канада - 1.5 usd

Банки Россия:
Сбербанк, Альфабанк, ВТБ – 0.20$
Восточный, Открытие, Газпром, Хоумкредит, Русский стандарт – 0.25$

Банки Беларусь:
ИдеяБанк, Банк Решение, Белинвестбанк - 0.3$

БАДы Россия:
Потенция - 17 рублей
Суставы, сосуды - 15 рублей

telegramm - RAVENCLUBFOREX

----------


## AleksTihon

Продам Базы под Фин. Рынки

В наличии Россия, Украина, Казахстан и СНГ

Люди, интересующиеся финансовыми рынками, фокексом, бинарными опционами, под привлечение 
Актуальность баз – 2019 - 2021 гг.

Есть как холодные, так и горячие лиды (по цене будем смотреть, что есть и договариваться).

За подробностями пишите только в телеграм или на почту

Контакты:

Telegram - @alekstihon1986
E-mail – alekstihon1986@gmail.com

----------


## maxlid11

Продам базу 

Тех кто терял на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,5$

Для торговли на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,2$

Так же имеются в наличии базы русских банков: Тинькоф, Сбербанк, Открытие, Альфа. Цена 0.4$

И банков Прибалтики: Swedbank, luminor, seb, citadele. Цена 0,6$

Бесплатных тестов нет, покупка теста от 100 лидов, могу работать через Гаранта

По всем вопросам писать в телеграмм: @Maxlid

----------


## SOFTMINDER

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ / БАЗЫ ЧАРДЖБЕК И БАЗЫ ПОД ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / СЛИВ ЛИДОВ С ПСЕВДОЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ / БАЗЫ ПОД КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ И ПРИВЛЕЧЕНИЕ ФОРЕКС
У нас Вы всегда найдете свежие лиды и базы под свою специфику работы.
Готовы обеспечивать Вас и Вашу компанию постоянными, регулярными и бесперебойными поставками материала для работы.
К Вашему вниманию внушительный выбор ГЕО, по которым мы работаем.
Также регулярные замены на нелеквид: нет 18 лет, не инвестировал деньги в компании, не знает что такое форекс и не интересовался.
С нами Вы можете контактировать в телеграмме - он указан внизу объявления.

*Горячие лиды под возврат средств:
*Россия, Казахстан - 12$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 14$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 16$

*Горячие лиды для привлечения в форекс и крипто (разные лендинги):
*Россия, Казахстан - 10$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 12$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 14$

*База теплая для возврата средств (чарджбек) 2021:
*Россия, Казахстан - 1$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 3$

*База теплая под привлечение в форекс и крипто компании:
*Россия, Казахстан - 0.5$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 0.6$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 1$

*Физлица:
*Россия, Украина - 1000 контактов 50$
Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1000 контактов 60$
Русская Европа - 1000 контактов 70$

По всем вопросам обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: softminder

----------


## Ирина Бергер

В наличии базы тематики форекс, разные источники.
Вы сможете подобрать именно то, что подойдет под Вашу схему работы.
Терявшие, лиды под чарджбек. Люди с нейтральным опытом в белых компаниях.
Люди со скам проектов по криптовалюте.

Форекс базы по России, Казахстану, Польше, Прибалтике, Украине:
× люди с опытом
× торгующие в белых и регулируемых компаниях
× инвестора скам проектов (форекс/крипто)
Возраст клиентов: 2020-2021 год
Цены от 0.40 usd (за более детальной информацией обращайтесь в телеграмм, так как цены меняются)

Форекс базы по Канаде, Австралии, Испании, Великобритании, Швеции:
× люди с опытом
× торгующие в белых и регулируемых компаниях
× инвестора скам проектов (форекс/крипто)
Возраст клиентов: 2020-2021 год
Цены от 0.60 usd (за более детальной информацией обращайтесь в телеграмм, так как цены меняются)

База банковских клиентов по России:
× Сбербанк, Альфабанк по 0.25 usd
× ВТБ, Газпром по 0.30 usd
× Хоумкредит по 0.35 usd

Мой телеграмм: bergeririna
Бергер Ирина

----------


## xedat83578

Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды @leadsclub2021
Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.
Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
- Обработанные нашим Call-центром 100 USD СНГ, Европа.
✔Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг ) 7 $
✔Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени. 2-3 $
- Торгующие - 0.75 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Терявшие - 0.5 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Холодка - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Банки - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 0.3 USD СНГ с потерями до 10к $ , Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 1 USD СНГ с потерями свыше 10к $ , Европа.
- Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.
- Бады: NOW FOODS, SOLGAR, 21ST CENTURY, DOCTOR'S BEST, LIFE EXTENSION, NATROL, NEOCELL
Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно.
Telegram @leadsclub2021
Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439
Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru
Так же работаем по CPA, и партнёрским программам.

----------


## leadgeneration

Горячие лиды для финансовых рынков и многое другое от 5$ за шт. Гео СНГ, Европа, Прибалтика, Азия, Арабские страны.
· Что такое пакет услуг?
Онлайн передача лидов с мгновенным уведомлением;
Поддержка в обработке и советы профессиональных продажников;
Замена (отбраковка) некачественных лидов;
Обязательный бонус в 5-10 лидов сверху заказа.
· Обьем в день.
100-200 лидов в день.
· Преимущества работы с нами.
Полный портрет клиента перед глазами;
Возможность сбора информации о клиенте с дальнейшим ее анализом;
Удобство коммуникации, приема, оформления заявки;
Конкурентоспособность на фоне многих компаний, расходующих средства на рекламу ради рекламы.
· Сроки выполнения заказа
3-4 рабочих дня на организацию потока
· Генерация базы под заказ:
- Трейдеров Bynary Options;
- Потерявших депозит и имеющих негативный опыт (под возвратный платеж - chargeback);
- Открывших дэмо счет и проходивших обучение;
- Инвесторов в ICO проекты;
- Трейдеров рынка криптовалют и других;
- Крауд инвесторов;
- Бады;
- Базы экстрасенсов;
- Клиенты банков.
Для детальной консультации свяжитесь с менеджером организации:
Telegram https://t.me/leadgeneration2021 @leadgeneration2021

----------


## AleksTihon

Продам Базы под Фин. Рынки

В наличии Россия, Украина, Казахстан и СНГ

Люди, интересующиеся финансовыми рынками, фокексом, бинарными опционами, под привлечение 
Актуальность баз – 2019 - 2021 гг.

Есть как холодные, так и горячие лиды (по цене будем смотреть, что есть и договариваться).

За подробностями пишите только в телеграм или на почту

Контакты:

Telegram - @alekstihon1986
E-mail – alekstihon1986@gmail.com

----------


## primeleadsgr

Продаем базы данных, контакты, лиды:

- Холодные под привлечение!
- Под чарджбек (рекавери), терявшие!
- Физ лица РФ, Прибалтика, Англоязычные!
- Банки
- Бады

В наличии огромное количество баз!
Постоянное обновление объемов!
Замена неликвида!

По количествам, ценам и другим вопросам обращайтесь в телеграмм!


Telegram: @primeleadsgroup

----------


## AleksTihon

продам базы, подробности @alekstihon1986

----------


## Special Stream

*Чарджбек (chargeback) - база, горячий трафик. Форекс - горячий трафик*


Горячие лиды - чарджбек (chargeback). Горячие лиды форекс.
Special Stream специализируется на рекламе в финансовой сфере. Трафик чарджбек (chargeback) генерируется под каждого покупателя индивидуально. Мы выстраиваем воронку под ваши запросы. Если вам нужны клиенты, заинтересованные в продукте – свяжитесь с нами прямо сейчас - наш телеграм @special_stream.

Наш 7-и летний опыт, позволит вывести ваш бизнес на новый уровень.

Так же, мы занимаемся поставкой баз по тематике финансовых рынков (криптовалюта, форекс, чарджбек).

Вы можете связаться с нами и уточнить все интересующие вас вопросы.
*Наш телеграм @special_stream
Наш телеграм @special_stream
Наш телеграм @special_stream
Наш телеграм @special_stream
Наш телеграм @special_stream
Наш телеграм @special_stream*

Цены:
Горячие лиды - чарджбек (chargeback) – от 11$
Горячие лиды – форекс – от 13$

Доступные регионы для лидогенерации: Все страны СНГ, Европа, Канада, Арабские страны, дальний восток, Китай, Индия.

Наш телеграм @special_stream

----------


## veicuoug

Определение показателей — важный этап, так как благодаря ему вы можете отслеживать свой прогресс по СМАРТ. Позвонить оператору можно по номеру телефона 630. После недолгого ожидания вас проконсультируют и помогут с выбором. Если помощь с выбором не нужна, следуйте указаниям автоматического помощника.

----------


## FOREX LIEDS

*Лид ген под Ваш бюджет.
Форекс, бинарные опционы, под вывод
Цена за лида от 0.2usd до 15 usd.*
*
За всеми деталями пишите на телеграм:  @fintp*

----------


## Somethinglike

Продам базы лидов (forex). Много
Разные страны
Указаны даты последних депозитов 
Даю лидов на пробу 

@dmdmnow

----------


## primeleadsgr

Продаем базы данных, контакты, лиды для Вашего бизнеса. Подбираем по интересующим Вас параметрам!
По количествам, ценам и другим вопросам обращайтесь в телеграмм!


Telegram: @primeleadsgroup

----------


## hicharge

Теплая база под чарджбек (chargeback) русскоговорящая Европа- Латвия, Литва, Германия, Италия, Великобритания более 10 стран.
4000 тысячи строк. Пишите, цена договорная.
ТГ- @highcharger

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------


## Elizar1991

Продам базы РФ ( похудение,гипертония,потен  ция , амулеты,виниры) 
Будем рады стабильному сотрудничеству, в наличии базы много, 21-22 год включительно.  Бесплатные тесты для новых клиентов на старте
Выгрузка из CRM AMO и LEADVERTEX. 
 Заранее извините за спам, ищем выходы на тёплые КЦ для свежего прозвона и приобретения наших баз. 
Телеграм  @Eizar1991

----------


## Elizar1991

Продам базы РФ ( похудение,гипертония,потен ция , амулеты,виниры)
Будем рады стабильному сотрудничеству, в наличии базы много, 21-22 год включительно. Бесплатные тесты для новых клиентов на старте
Выгрузка из CRM AMO и LEADVERTEX.
Заранее извините за спам, ищем выходы на тёплые КЦ для свежего прозвона и приобретения наших баз.
Телеграм @Elizar1991

----------


## AleksTihon

Продам Базы под Фин. Рынки

В наличии Россия, Украина, Казахстан и СНГ

Люди, интересующиеся финансовыми рынками, фокексом, бинарными опционами, под привлечение 
Актуальность баз – 2019 - 2021 гг.

Есть как холодные, так и горячие лиды (по цене будем смотреть, что есть и договариваться).

За подробностями пишите только в телеграм или на почту

Контакты:

Telegram - @alekstihon1986
E-mail – alekstihon1986@gmail.com

----------


## AleksTihon

ап пишите по базе @alekstihon1986

----------


## princessa9274

Холодные и горячие базы данных для обзвона Россия, Украина…
Банки:АльфаБанк,Совкомбанк  ,ВТБ,Ренессанс,Тинькофф
Пишите телеграмм @princessa_9274

----------

